# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  फिर बाजी पाजेब - समीर जी द्वारा रचित उपन्यास

## asr335704

मैं इस सूत्र में लेखक समीर जी द्वारा रचित उपन्यास प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ।

*फिर बाजी पाजेब*

इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले ओरिजिनल अपलोडर/महोदय को जाता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> [SIZE=3]मैं इस सूत्र में लेखक समीर जी द्वारा रचित उपन्यास प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ।[/SIZE=3]
> 
> फिर बाजी पाजेब
> 
> ]इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले ओरिजिनल अपलोडर/महोदय को जाता है।


एक ज़माने में मनोज पॉकेट बुक्स से प्रकाशित होने वाले समीर के उपन्यास चर्चित हुआ करते थे।

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

_________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

> एक ज़माने में मनोज पॉकेट बुक्स से प्रकाशित होने वाले समीर के उपन्यास चर्चित हुआ करते थे।


जी हाँ, इनके रोमांटिक उपन्यास प्रसिद्द थे उस समय में l

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## superidiotonline

> जी हाँ, इनके रोमांटिक उपन्यास प्रसिद्द थे उस समय में l


सही पकड़ा..........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

-----

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------&

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## anita

ये प्रेम तो बड़ा ही बदमाश निकला 

मालिक को भी धोखा दे रहा हैं और सीधे साधे स्वतंत्रता सेनानी को भी

----------


## superidiotonline

> ये प्रेम तो बड़ा ही बदमाश निकला 
> 
> मालिक को भी धोखा दे रहा हैं और सीधे साधे स्वतंत्रता सेनानी को भी


बहुत बदमाश है प्रेम चायवाला।

उधार देने के बाद पैसा वापस माँगता है।

उधार देने से पहले बोला था- जब मर्ज़ी हो तब दीजिए।

अब जब हमारी मर्जी होगी तभी तो देंगे न।

बेईमान कहीं का। वापस माँगने लगा।

अब हम उससे सामान नहीं लेते।

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-----

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

> ये प्रेम तो बड़ा ही बदमाश निकला 
> 
> मालिक को भी धोखा दे रहा हैं और सीधे साधे स्वतंत्रता सेनानी को भी


प्रेम अपनी चालें चल रहा है अभी !!

----------


## anita

यहाँ तो खून करवा दिया उसने 

ये तो पूरा साजिशकर्ता है

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------&

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------&

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## anita

अब कहानी थोड़ी  सही हुई है 

वैसे उपन्यास सही लग रहा है पढ़ने में

----------


## superidiotonline

> अब कहानी थोड़ी  सही हुई है 
> 
> वैसे उपन्यास सही लग रहा है पढ़ने में


Synopsis लिखकर बताओ।

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++--

----------


## asr335704

---&&&&

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______&__

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

------&

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-----&

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## anita

लो जी ये कहानी तो अलग ही मोड़ ले रही है 

पर लग अच्छी रही है

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## anita

कहानी तो पूरी तरह से रोचक होती जा रही है 

जल्दी से पूरा कीजिये उपन्यास

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-----&

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

++++++-

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

######

----------


## asr335704

#######

----------


## asr335704

#######

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

> कहानी तो पूरी तरह से रोचक होती जा रही है 
> 
> जल्दी से पूरा कीजिये उपन्यास


थोड़े ही पेज बचे है अब l
शीघ्र ही उपन्यास पूरा अपलोड कर दूंगा l

----------


## anita

अरे ये हो क्या रहा है इस कहानी में 

कुछ समझ ही नहीं आ रहा है की कौन क्या कर रहा है 

कौन किसको धोखा दे रहा है

----------


## anita

> थोड़े ही पेज बचे है अब l
> शीघ्र ही उपन्यास पूरा अपलोड कर दूंगा l



बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## superidiotonline

> अरे ये हो क्या रहा है इस कहानी में 
> 
> कुछ समझ ही नहीं आ रहा है की कौन क्या कर रहा है 
> 
> कौन किसको धोखा दे रहा है


जासूसी उपन्यास है क्या?

Synopsis लिखकर बताओ।

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++-

----------


## asr335704

_______"

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

*** समाप्त ***

----------


## anita

अरे ये तो पूरी कहानी ही बदल गयी 

खैर अच्छा उपन्यास था 

अच्छा लगा पढ़ कर 

धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## asr335704

> अरे ये तो पूरी कहानी ही बदल गयी 
> 
> खैर अच्छा उपन्यास था 
> 
> अच्छा लगा पढ़ कर 
> 
> धन्यवाद आपका


जानकर अच्छा लगा कि उपन्यास पसंद आया l लेखक ने इस कहानी में कदम कदम पे ट्विस्ट डाले हैं l


जल्दी ही कोई और उपन्यास अपलोड करने की कोशिश करूँगा  l

----------

